# New Sirius equipment



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

New toys:
Starmate 3
Starmate 4
Sportster 3
Stratus
Conductor

more details:
http://news.digitaltrends.com/article11132.html

http://news.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/10381/259929.html

Conductor:
http://reviews.cnet.com/4531-10921_7-6629132.html


----------

